# need some help here guys



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

ok guy i need some help in picking a light bar ive done long of research and ive kinda came cross road ive been looking into LED's mainly casue there bright and draw almost nothing . my choices are sho-me able 2 or the whelen Responder LP. ive looked at both whelen products responder and lp with the linear looks to be way brighter over the con3's . at first i was looking at the nova aka aw-direct mini stobe bar but i really dunno if gunna cut it . so if anyone here has either i'm all ears on what you have too say thanks -mike


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Light choice*

As you seen in my video the sho-me is bright but the only reason we have one is due to the fact that they are not as bright during the day, I was kinda disapointed by it. If your are gonna spend the money then spend the extra few bucks and get a good one. Check Galls. www.galls.com


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah i thought it was strobe at first until you told me .hahaha ive kinda noticed that with sho-me nice light day time it looks ehhh. galls is way over priced one member here post a link for site this the whelen Responder LP i think it was unlimate plow great pricing vs. galls


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

emergencylighting.com....plenty of goodies


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Whelen


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Whelen or Federal.... Don't really like the snow-me's... Their kick-off's of Code 3's and Federals.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

This is easy, linear Whelen Responder. 

It is easily worth the extra $50-$60 over the cheapo Sho-Me.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks guys !!!! i knew the lighting boys help me out i was kinda feeling the same way on the sho-me great at night ehhh during the day . i think it gunna be whelen does anyone that has one know how bright they are in the daylight ?


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

They are great in the sunlight as well as at night.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

one more question . should i get the prem. mount b/c of having better pattern's or magnetic mount patterns are just as good . i don't see 30 different patterns coming handy but who knows LOL .


----------



## mchur01 (Jan 14, 2007)

Usualy the patterns are the same mag or perm. I prefer perm mount, lets face it there are alot of people out there who are not honest and if you have it and they like it then its gone.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

A couple pro's/con's Mag mount...CONS Scratches the paint, Easy for some Jerk to steal it off your roof if your not around it. PRO's You can take it off the truck when your not in a position that you need it, No Hard Wiring..Plug it in and go!

Perm Mount. CONS Have to drill holes in something, wiring it up, Can't remove when not in use, PROS The same thing on the removal, No wires to get caught in the door.

Just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

mike psd;445972 said:


> one more question . should i get the prem. mount b/c of having better pattern's or magnetic mount patterns are just as good .


They both have the same flash patters. For some reason on the magnet mount the wire to change the patterns is not extended out from the inside of the lightbar. It is very easy to extended the wire so you can make changes to the flash pattern or you can remove the dome change the flash pattern and then reinstall the dome.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks guys once again . eclipse thanks for the info on the bar very helpful most likey i'll get the magnetic mount just because maybe next year i'll get a back rack or some type of headach rack too mount too and i take my lights off once i'm done plowing as of right not wiring is not a problem at all too me i rather a perm mount but i'll prob modify magnetic bar once i get some way rack or something like that . hey eclipse so where do extend that wire too the switch at the crig plug ? and is just a dead wire in there hanging ?


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

mike psd;446133 said:


> hey eclipse so where do extend that wire too the switch at the crig plug ? and is just a dead wire in there hanging ?


You can extend the wire into the cab of the truck. To change the patter you just need to tap the wire to 12 volts. I wired it to a momentary pushbutton switch with 12 volts supplied to one side of the switch. You could just leave it hiding in the cab and tap it to a 12 volt source whenever you wanted to change the flash pattern.


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

www.lightbars.net has killer deals on used equipment. Look under "Misc Equipment" then "Amber Beacons". They currently have """ "
Austin Electronic (Whelen) AdvantEdge Strobe These used lightbars includes 4 360 degree strobes and diamond mirrors. They are 50" in length and some have the high mounts with magnets included (as pictured) or permanent mounts. The strobes are double flash and each are self contained. We now have 3 back in stock! Price $155" """







If I didn't already have a lightbar, I'd jump on one of those.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Eclipse;446234 said:


> You can extend the wire into the cab of the truck. To change the patter you just need to tap the wire to 12 volts. I wired it to a momentary pushbutton switch with 12 volts supplied to one side of the switch. You could just leave it hiding in the cab and tap it to a 12 volt source whenever you wanted to change the flash pattern.


If i purchase a Whelen Responder LP in either a magnetic mount or perm. mount model then bought a switch like this would i be able to change the flash pattern?

http://www.awdirect.com/catalog.cfm?dest=itempg&itemid=18263&secid=68&linkon=subsection&linkid=424


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

Yes it appears that it would work but you do not need to spend $25 on a pair of switches.

All you need to change the flash patterns is a $4 momentary switch that you can pick up at Radio Shack.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Eclipse;448352 said:


> Yes it appears that it would work but you do not need to spend $25 on a pair of switches.
> 
> All you need to change the flash patterns is a $4 momentary switch that you can pick up at Radio Shack.


I already have 2 plain toggle switches in the truck. One is used for my current Whelen strobe bar but it didn't have multiple flash patterns. Would that work or is there something unique about a "momentary" switch because i think that it's actually just a button for quickly selecting the pattern and not constantly holding power like an On/Off switch. Am I right?


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

TLC Snow Div.;448366 said:


> I already have 2 plain toggle switches in the truck. One is used for my current Whelen strobe bar but it didn't have multiple flash patterns. Would that work or is there something unique about a "momentary" switch because i think that it's actually just a button for quickly selecting the pattern and not constantly holding power like an On/Off switch. Am I right?


A regular on/off switch will work fine to power the bar.

You could think of a momentary switch as a button. To change the flash pattern you just need to tap the pattern selector wire to power for a second or two. You do not need to keep holding it to power.

I'm sorry if I am not explaining this very well.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Eclipse;448399 said:


> A regular on/off switch will work fine to power the bar.
> 
> You could think of a momentary switch as a button. To change the flash pattern you just need to tap the pattern selector wire to power for a second or two. You do not need to keep holding it to power.
> 
> I'm sorry if I am not explaining this very well.


I understand exactly what you are describing. Thanks


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Reviving an ancient thread here, I am looking at wiring my new to me sho-me to a gigarette switch. Can I split the 12v wire for the plug into a momentary switch, then the pattern wire into the other side of the switch to activate the pattern selector? then tape or otherwise fasten the momentary switch to the cord for pattern switching?


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

The responder is a very good light and of the walkin customers that look at the 2 you mentioned almost all leave with the Responder after seeing them side by side. You would need an on/off toggle or rocker switch and a momentary if you want to change patterns on the fly.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks. I actually wired it up yesterday. On/off cigar plug with a push button selector. Thanks for the response


----------



## firefighter4418 (Jan 7, 2010)

i would buy a sound off pinnacle mini bar thats what i have and love the bar to death great light bar great price for about $275.00 or less


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

firefighter4418;1309738 said:


> i would buy a sound off pinnacle mini bar thats what i have and love the bar to death great light bar great price for about $275.00 or less


I came across the Sho-me for 25 bucks. Able2 warrantied some LEDs and gave me new dome. So am sticking with the Able2.


----------

